# The long wait is over.



## ronlane (May 30, 2021)

After 16+ years with an SUV, my wife finally bought me another pickup truck. I've had it a month and a half and finally got a chance to get out in the country to get some pictures of it. A change of brands for me but I'm so happy with it.

She's dirty and yes, I was looking for a commercial look to it. As I continue to modify it, I will clean it up and make more images.


----------



## Space Face (May 31, 2021)

You can't beat a good Ford.  I love mine (different model).


----------



## smoke665 (May 31, 2021)

Many years ago I had a bad experience with a Ford product, swore I'd never own another, then about 15 years ago I got tempted on a f150. Four pickups and two cars later I'm still with them. My current F350 is a beast.

Enjoy your new ride!!!


----------



## K9Kirk (May 31, 2021)

You can have trouble with any brand of vehicle but I still say you can't go wrong with an F150. I had a '97 with a long bed and dual gas tanks. Loved that truck.


----------



## Rickbb (May 31, 2021)

On my 4th Ford truck. 3 F150’s and a E150. All bomb proof tanks, got 200k+ miles out of them all. Well except for that last one, it’s still new, lol.


----------

